# Where can i buy some double-sided velcro for case mods?



## KBD (May 20, 2008)

I need some double-sided velcro that sticks on both sides. It is for a case light i need to move, and besides, i may need for future projects. Anyone know where i can buy some?


----------



## spud107 (May 20, 2008)

home hardware store?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2008)

If you go to Home Depot or Lowes, there are things called Double sided Latch hook tape.. Its what Carpenters and decorators use to hook things up instead of using nails or liquid nail... It's the best thing to use, but could cost... They also have double sided tape for ya if you think thats the way to go... but the latch hook design can hold a lot more then any double sided tape would.. Meaning you'd use less latch hook then you would double sided tape


----------



## spud107 (May 20, 2008)

velcro is double sided latch hook tape lol


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2008)

Thanx, i'll look. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Namslas90 (May 20, 2008)

Most Hobby or Craft stores also have it, available in spots, squares and strips.


----------



## echo75 (May 20, 2008)

KBD said:


> Thanx, i'll look. Any other suggestions?



try double sided sticky tape, thats what i use ..its cheap, easily found and strong.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 20, 2008)

There are a number of different strengths of 3M Velcro. If you are just attaching lights use the lightest...the industrial stuff is handy for mounting pumps or other larger items. It makes a decent "decoupler" too in terms of reducing noise. I love it. That and Blue Tape...


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> There are a number of different strengths of 3M Velcro. If you are just attaching lights use the lightest...the industrial stuff is handy for mounting pumps or other larger items. It makes a decent "decoupler" too in terms of reducing noise. I love it. That and Blue Tape...



Where do you get yours?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2008)

i get mine at home depot


----------



## CyberDruid (May 20, 2008)

Lowes. I like the industrial stuff that's 2" wide. I just cut patches of that...I bout  the largest amount I could years ago and still have it.

Home Depot too...or you could prolly source it online


----------

